# Can’t get back original settings



## 5oundbit3 (May 10, 2020)

When I search in google it keeps splitting the screen and giving me other options instead 
of just going to the link I clicked.







i have tried factory resetting the chrome settings


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What iPhone and what version of iOS?

Your thread title says something about "original settings." Do you want to reset the phone to factory settings?

Or is this some question with the Google search engine or the Chrome browser (which you seem to talk about in your post)?


----------



## 5oundbit3 (May 10, 2020)

what i want is to click an icon or link and just have it open instead of every time i click something it gives me options like in the picture so i have to click an extra time to open anything and im very frustrated and cant figure out how to fix it


----------

